# Homemade Hamburger/Hot Dog Buns



## Kellog (Mar 3, 2012)

As requested in the "No leftover" thread, here's a recipe for Hamburger Buns

First off, you can make hamburger buns, hot dog buns, sandwich buns, etc. from any bread recipe. It's all in the shape. Picture the size/shape bun you want and then form the dough to half that size and thickness to allow for doubling in size as the dough rises. See more notes on shaping at the end of the recipe.

*Homemade Hamburger Buns*
This recipe makes good buns, dinner rolls or even bread.

Ingredients:

2 tablespoons dry yeast
½ cups warm water for yeast with 1 tsp of sugar added
1 cup milk, scalded and cooled or use reconstituted dry milk
1/3 cup oil
1/3 cup sugar or honey
2 tsp salt
2 eggs, room temp and beaten *(see note below about reserving a bit of the egg)
4 to 4 ½ cups flour (can be mix of white or whole wheat)

Dissolve yeast in the warm water. Meanwhile mix together the ingredients other than flour, add dissolved yeast, mix and start adding flour. Mix until stiff, then turn out on a floured board kneading about 5-10 minutes and adding the rest of flour as needed until dough is smooth and springy. Place in an oiled bowl. Let rise until double, punch down. Turn out on lightly floured board and divide dough. (an egg size ball of dough, flattened, will make a regular hamburger bun - adjust size or shape as desired. You can use the same batch of dough to make buns of various shapes/sizes...whatever you wish) Place formed buns on a greased baking sheet with enough room between to allow doubling in size. *(see note about seed topping below) Let rise until doubled. Preheat oven to 375F. Bake rolls 15-20 minutes or until nicely browned. Cool on a rack. Makes about 24 hamburger buns.

Shaping tips: After you punch the dough down for the last time, let the dough relax slightly so it's easier to shape. (just a couple minutes) You can roll out the dough and cut circles for hamburger buns if desired; or you can roll an egg size bit of dough (larger if you like big buns&#8230 into a ball, place on greased cookie sheet and after a couple minutes when the dough has relaxed a bit, you can flatten the balls into a disk about ½ -3/4 inch high to make a bun shape. Then let it rise before baking.

Hot dog buns can be formed by rolling the dough into a cylinder shape. 
Shaping may take a bit of practice to learn how much dough to use to get a certain size or shape buns, but no matter what they look like at first&#8230;they taste good. And it's always fun to play with bread dough.

*Note about reserving a bit of the egg and seed toppings. If you like sesame seeds or poppy seeds on top of your buns, after you beat the eggs, take out about a teaspoonful of beaten egg and set it aside in a small bowl. Then later after you have formed the buns and put them on the baking pan, add about a tablespoon of water to the reserved egg, beat until mixed and brush a little of the egg mix on top of each bun. Do this BEFORE they have risen for the last time, then sprinkle on your seeds and pat them GENTLY into the top of the bun. Don't smack your buns!  The egg mixture acts as a glue to hold the seeds in place. Let buns rise and bake as directed above.

Forgot to add: this recipe is from the _New York Times Natural Foods Cookbook _by Jean Hewitt 1972 ed.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

my husband like this recipe as biscuits. He crams sausage and egg on his. Wonderful bread recipe. I use 3 1/2 cups ww flour and the rest in white.


----------



## pawpaw (Dec 21, 2011)

*Just lazy, I guess...*

I'm so lazy, I buy the frozen bread dough (Rhodes). Three loaves to a package for under three bucks. I'll let a loaf thaw just to above frozen, cut it like cookie dough & roll it in my hands to form about five sub rolls, etc. Just spray yer hands with vegetable spray & go. After they've risen half way, I slather some butter & garlic powder on them, then sprinkle with dehydrated onions, lightly smooshing them so they'll adhere. Let 'em rise & bake. Did I say I was lazy? No bowls, sifters, mixers, or working the dough. Even writing about it was exhausting- I'm gonna nap now....


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

pawpaw said:


> I'm so lazy, I buy the frozen bread dough (Rhodes). Three loaves to a package for under three bucks. I'll let a loaf thaw just to above frozen, cut it like cookie dough & roll it in my hands to form about five sub rolls, etc. Just spray yer hands with vegetable spray & go. After they've risen half way, I slather some butter & garlic powder on them, then sprinkle with dehydrated onions, lightly smooshing them so they'll adhere. Let 'em rise & bake. Did I say I was lazy? No bowls, sifters, mixers, or working the dough. Even writing about it was exhausting- I'm gonna nap now....


Actually thank you! I was looking at the recipe above and while I love baking, I don't have time today, but I do have some Western Family bread loaves in the deep freeze.


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

Kellog, thank you for the recipe...I've printed it and it's in with my cookbooks. After Easter, Im going to try it out.


----------



## Kellog (Mar 3, 2012)

You are welcome, Dixie. Holler back after you give the recipe a try.


----------



## Diego2112 (Aug 18, 2010)

This really makes me want some really good hotdogs, with homemade chili, mustard, kraut, celery salt, cheddar jack, and dill pickle.

The DOWNSIDE is, I've been (as my daughter would say) "Burping in a bucket" all day (puking).


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

Diego2112 said:


> This really makes me want some really good hotdogs, with homemade chili, mustard, kraut, celery salt, cheddar jack, and dill pickle.
> 
> The DOWNSIDE is, I've been (as my daughter would say) "Burping in a bucket" all day (puking).


Hope you get better soon!


----------



## JoKing (Mar 11, 2012)

Diego2112 said:


> The DOWNSIDE is, I've been (as my daughter would say) "Burping in a bucket" all day (puking).


You must have been eating leftovers again lol. Hope you can put the bucket away soon.


----------

